# Comfy fit harness, is it worth it?



## Specialk (Oct 27, 2015)

I put a deposit on a Comfy fit harness and it arrived. I tried it on one of my boys last night. It is a great harness, but it's not magical or anything. I am trying to convince myself it is worth $700.

I'm really looking at this and keeping just the Comfy fit bridle. For the money I could get two of these plus the additional parts needed to drive my boys as a team. Will I regret the decision later and wish I had spent more?

http://www.pattysponyplace.com/breast-collar-harness.html


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 27, 2015)

I only have the breast collar, so cannot answer your question about the whole harness. I really like my breast collar.

Is the bridle wonderful? I may need to buy another one soon. Does the browband fit well? Is it heavy and clunky?


----------



## Specialk (Oct 27, 2015)

The bridle is nice, I like the padded nose band, I paid for additional open cheeck pieces. But instead of sending them in addition to the blinders, they forgot to send blinders. The browband came with metal decorations on it across the whole thing which I don't really care for.

My only interest in the bridle is I want a quality piece that keeps the blinders in place and out of my horse's eyes.


----------



## Specialk (Oct 27, 2015)

Marsha what kind of bridle is the horse in your profile pic wearing? It looks similar.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Oct 27, 2015)

I got my harness from Big Dee 14 years ago. I really like the bridle. It has held up well. Not sure if their harnesses are the same now. There are lots more companies to choose from now than there were then. Mine did not come with a side check.

Have you checked into the shipping from Canada?


----------



## MajorClementine (Nov 1, 2015)

I have been wanting a comfy fit deep "V" breast collar for a long time. I'm planning on making the phone call this week to get one. I think Clementine will be a lot more comfortable in it since her throat is set so low in her chest. I also showed them to my Father who drives his Missouri Fox Trotter. He's going to order a Euro collar. I will say that I have never heard anything bad about the comfy fit and everyone I've chatted with says how great their customer service is and how great they are to work closely with you to get the perfect setup for your horse.


----------



## Minimor (Nov 1, 2015)

I would recommend purchasing the Camptown harness instead. I believe Marjean sells a V breast collar too. She is the original designer of them.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Nov 13, 2015)

Honestly I think you will like your comfy fit over the other harness.

Thats what I drive in is the comfy fit and it works for carriage driving and I've used it for the light harness class. The only thing that I would say that wasn't worth the money was the euro collars. Don't get me wrong I do like them, but not worth $275.


----------



## Deborah B (Nov 13, 2015)

I also have the Camptown. Really nice well made harness. Worth the money.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Nov 14, 2015)

Deborah B said:


> I also have the Camptown. Really nice well made harness. Worth the money.


My breast collar is Camptown. I don't know any thing about comfyfit. I got confused.


----------



## susanne (Feb 10, 2016)

Comfy Fit and Camptown were created by the same Amish harness maker. I'm sure things have been changed since then, but most of the differences are political. Both are excellent quality and unless the price is a hardship, you'll never go wrong with either, especially for CDE or serious trail driving. Neither is particularly appropriate for breed shows.


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Feb 10, 2016)

They will for sure work for the new carriage classes in AMHR and ASPC.


----------



## Minimor (Feb 11, 2016)

yes the two were created by the same harness maker. Camptown has changed it's design somewhat since their original harness design was taken over by someone else so there are now some differences between the two.


----------



## Bambam4911 (Feb 26, 2016)

I just ordered a harness identical to the comfy fit from a harness shop in New Holland PA called zimmermans harness... seriously only $375


----------



## Specialk (Mar 3, 2016)

Any pics of the Zimmerman harness. I have found no website or information.


----------



## Chamomile (Apr 5, 2016)

I too am interested in pictures of the Zimmerman harness since it isn't to be found on the internet anywhere.

I will say the gal that sells the Comfy fit harness is really really nice and so easy to work with. I'm buying just the comfy fit collar right now, but she told me if I decide to get the entire harness later, she will subtract the cost of the collar. And she takes payments! She understands how hard it can be to afford a good harness.


----------



## dalvers63 (Apr 14, 2016)

When I was deciding on a harness a few months ago I went back and forth on whether the Comfy Fit was worth the cost. In the end I did buy one and have to say that I love it. Fits my mini great, it's durable, and it looks good. There are so many choices these days (the last time I was looking at harnesses was 10 years ago!), it was a hard decision!


----------

